# .adm templates Gpolicy deployment .exe files



## confuseis (May 17, 2011)

Hi all

Im looking to deploy some programs via group policy and deploying msi files so far is no problem, Ive also managed to repackage some exe files with mixed success.

.The exe's I cant repakage i still have to deploy so I need other options. At the moment Im struggling to get MS security essentials deployed in a test enviornment and onw suggestion is an .adm (administrative template) file which I have downloaded but Ive looked onlone and I cant seem to find the steps needed to use this file. Its all explained poorl;y and is still vague and obscure to me.

Does anyone know the laymans steps to using an .adm template/ anyone have suggestions on deploying stubborn .exe files via group policy?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I believe that security essentials is an msi file, but since this is meant for standalone/personal deployments I am not sure it will work in a network environment and it was never meant to be installed that way. You do not need any special adm files to deploy software because it is already there.


----------



## confuseis (May 17, 2011)

I can only find an .exe file for ms security essentials. I dont see any .msi file. I know it was not meant to be deployed that way however that is the dilema as avast are looking for cash now as we are a medium business with no budget I am tasked with the deployment.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Create a zap file to publish non msi files.

http://www.installworld.com/index.p...s-a-zap-package&option=com_content&Itemid=136

I believe the path to the executable or installer needs to be accessible with full access and the zap and executable need to be in the same folder.

Security Essentials can only be installed on 10 computers for free in a small business.


----------



## confuseis (May 17, 2011)

Ill have a look at the zap file method, fingers crossed ots not to complex. Yeah we are a charity so we may get a good deal with ms after 10 machines so I wanted to test the deployment 1st to see if it was any hassle.

Thanks mate.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you are a charity and a 501c3 you can get Symantec for next to nothing on TechSoup.org

$106 for Security Essentials and 4-5 dollars per endpoint.


----------

